# Places to Live



## kapil2014 (Apr 19, 2014)

Hi Friends,

I am from India and recently got my PR processed.

Looking for preferred places to live in and around Sydney and Melbourne.

1. Any preferred places?
2. Places where we can find Indian Restaurants & Indian Grocery Stores?
3. Preferred places from where the commute to the city is easy?
4. Local mode of transportation in Sydney and Melbourne?
5. Rental comparisons.

I am not a city person and would need to find a decent and safe suburb with low crime rate.

The most important part is that I have 2 kids and will like them to continue with schooling close to the place of living.

Not sure if its asking for too much in one post, but they haunt me before i finally quit my current job and take the big leap.

Thanks in advance for your help,
Kapil


----------



## Liberty (Apr 25, 2014)

*Info sourced from the web*

On Point-5: I suggest you look at Gumtree dot com dot au - it has a pretty good section on real-estates. There are tonnes of similar websites as well.

Point-2: This is fairly simple - I used Google-Maps. Here's the search-term I used on Google Maps: "indian restaurant near Sydney, New South Wales, Australia".

In words: 
Laughing Ganesha
Nilgiri's
Shehnai Indian restaurant
Grace of India
Darbar Fine Indian cuisine
Vrindavan Indian restaurant

These are on either sides of the Sydney Harbor bridge.

NOTE: I've never been to Australia. I'm travelling to Canberra in July 2014 & while I was researching various uni-s, I did some research on the major cities. So, all my info is primarily based on the internet - nothing from personal experience. 

Thanks!
Narayan



kapil2014 said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> I am from India and recently got my PR processed.
> 
> ...


----------

